# Julius k9



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Im looking to get Bentley a Julius K9 harness but Im not sure which one to get.

Besides the rings is there a difference between the IDC power harness with sides rings and just ther IDC power harness?


Im looking to use it in the car as a restraint and just an everyday type of harness. Would both of them work fine as a car restraint or would it be better to get the one with the side rings?

(Im going to be ordering the Jk9 car saftey adapter too)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have both a Julius K9 harness and a Champion seatbelt harness. In my opinion, there is an _obvious_ difference when you see them in person. While the Julius K9 harness is awesome and well made, there's on way I'd trust it in a crash. No way.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

I wouldnt trust any seat belt in a crash. But I only have a car and a dog that uses a 42" crate, so I have no other option. 

The only reason I want to use it in the car is the we recently obtained a foster dog and when we take them both places Id rather have both of them restrained then free in the car.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I just want to let you know that you DO have options. Champion, PetBuckle, Ruff Rider Roadie are actually crash rated to endure the forces on the dog in the event of a crash. The Julius K9 harness is not (as far as I know). The Julius K9 harness would probably work ok if you're simply looking for a restraint to keep the dog in a general location- but it would not work well in the event of a crash and would probably fail (due to the single plastic buckle). So be aware that even though they sell a seatbelt strap, they may not be crash test/rated.

That said- I absolutely love my JK9 harness. It's extremely fast to get on and off and pretty secure. I don't regret the purchase one bit.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info but I'm really not intested in any other harnesses. I've been looking at a ton of different harnesses for a while and the Julius K9 one fits what I want the best.


----------

